# new reptile house(midgem)



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

hi just to let people know theres a pet shop in midgem.berkshire

name:spireridge pet foods
num:0118 971 2936

medium collection
well looked after
clean,tidy vivs
stock good slection berdies,leos basics

bosc,burm,jungle jag(i think),spiders,scorps i think
yemen cham,lots of snakes,blue tounge skink,frogs,cresty,toads,fire salamanders,matis,tortoise.

stocks dwa on request had one snake in there.

also had fish and other norml pet supplys.

realy nice , frenidly .

must see

toby


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

i can vouch for this shop its very good! thes guys name is phil, and has lots of experience with lots of different reps, he himself keeps a small collection of chondros, ticks, dwa etc. (he has a rattler in the shop).

Even if you go in there with no intention of buying anything, you will get lots of friendly advice.

they also have a small collection of fish, parrots. and the normal pet supplys like dog/cat stuff.

address: 
Bath Rd, Midgham, Reading, Berkshire RG7 5XB

Rob


----------



## Kibbles (Jun 10, 2009)

bloody brilliant this place. been there a couple of times and love it


----------

